# My New Jewelled Gecko .



## dickyknee (May 9, 2009)

Just thought I'd post a pic of my new Jewelled gecko .
Keep in mind It is a little different to your usual Jewelled gecko though .


----------



## redbellybite (May 9, 2009)

awww it is cute though


----------



## pythons73 (May 9, 2009)

Very nice Brett,were those the ones that were giving away,if so were you the lucky one .


----------



## jack (May 9, 2009)

an unscrupulous person would have kept mum about it, gone on a spinifex herp holiday and come back with some legitimate jewels... 
i hope npws actually identify the next ballot critters rather than picking species names out of a hat.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 9, 2009)

Oh well it is a nice gecko - and it was free! :lol:


----------



## JasonL (May 9, 2009)

jack said:


> an unscrupulous person would have kept mum about it, gone on a spinifex herp holiday and come back with some legitimate jewels...
> i hope npws actually identify the next ballot critters rather than picking species names out of a hat.



Lucky I'm an honest person hey...well lucky for DECC anyway


----------



## geckodan (May 9, 2009)

Does DECC stand for "Don't examine critters carefully"" or "Don't expect correct captioning" ???


----------



## slacker (May 9, 2009)

geckodan said:


> Does DECC stand for "Don't examine critters carefully"" or "Don't expect correct captioning" ???



lol


----------



## Sel (May 9, 2009)

Its still pretty

Now can we see a pic of a real one?? Id like to see the difference


----------



## craig23 (May 9, 2009)

Are you guys serious? did they advertise jewelled gex on the ballot and they were tryoni??? is this for real?


----------



## woosang (May 9, 2009)

Aw. Cute critter! No matter what it is.


----------



## geckodan (May 10, 2009)

Here you go. About 3.5 cm total length. So easy to confuse


----------



## Eylandt (May 10, 2009)

Wow.. nice Gecko! (anyone notice the time setting is incorrect?)


----------



## JasonL (May 10, 2009)

geckodan said:


> Does DECC stand for "Don't examine critters carefully"" or "Don't expect correct captioning" ???



Yeah, I think the latter one Danny, they look at them really well, they just don't know what their looking at, and won't ask "the enemy" for any assistance


----------



## Sel (May 10, 2009)

Wow, thats gorgeous!
Thanks geckodan


----------



## FAY (May 10, 2009)

geckodan said:


> Here you go. About 3.5 cm total length. So easy to confuse



Bhahahaha , very harsh...I could of been very confused....


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 10, 2009)

I really hope they have some southern spotteds on the next ballot.......... I might end up getting some jewelled`s :lol:
Nice looking tryoni Dicky.


----------



## gex01 (May 10, 2009)

If thats the case maybe its worth putting in for all of the ballots they might advertise a lacey but it may be a perentie.Sounds like a lucky dip. lol .Sorry to find it amusing jason but you would think that they would know how to identify species.


----------



## gecko-mad (May 13, 2009)

looks like a vevet


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (May 13, 2009)

AWWWWWW they're so cute if only i had a cage big enough.........................nice pics too


----------



## dickyknee (May 14, 2009)

gecko-mad said:


> looks like a vevet



It is a southern spotted velvet .
It was meant to be a jewelled gecko , but thats what i received .


----------

